# Wish friends could understand more



## Precipice (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just felt like ranting a bit (so I will!)







I really do wish others could understand our condition better. It's no fault of theirs I know, but it can be so frustrating for them as well as us.

I've just come out of a relationship which somehow lasted over a year. Although it was long distance and we didn't see each other more than 2 days a week, we talked on the phone all evening most days. She too could not understand it really. It's so distressing for me now at night, not hearing her voice and makes me feel even more unreal (if that's possible!)

Just feel a bit down about things I suppose (well OK A LOT!) Really would like to believe I could find someone else who has our condition to meet up with. Feels like I'm dying inside.

OK sorry, rant over..


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

That is one thing I've enjoyed about this forum - people can relate to some of this stuff.

I must confess, before having this disorder, if someone said the things I've said to try to communicate the problems- don't think I would have been able to believe them.

So people jump to oversimplification of what the problem is and how to fix it. Or at least they are clueless to these strange symptoms.

Hope you can find a way to help your friends understand more - the isolation this causes can be maddening/depressing/anxious in itself.

And, of course, welcome to the forum.

How long have you been suffering? Do you know what caused it? What kind of symptoms do you have?


----------



## Precipice (Sep 12, 2011)

Visual said:


> That is one thing I've enjoyed about this forum - people can relate to some of this stuff.
> 
> I must confess, before having this disorder, if someone said the things I've said to try to communicate the problems- don't think I would have been able to believe them.
> 
> ...


Hi Visual and thanks. I have been here a few months now but changed my username/email address for privacy reasons.

I have suffered with it for over 20 years and basically it's been 24/7 ever since I got it. I was diagnosed with it by a Psychologist earlier this year. Before that I thought I was the only one in the world suffering with this and that I dare not tell anyone as they would think I'm crazy.

I had a traumatic childhood experience and then the death of my father in my early 20's triggered it off. I remember the exact moment it happened and it was if I was watching a movie, everything was "off". My hands and legs seemed to belong to another person and shortly after I felt numbness in my legs. I really thought I was dying.

I too am so glad others here can relate, I do find comfort in that fact. At least I am having treatment now and like everyone else here hopes to recover one day









All the best and thanks for your reply.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

The thing I really hate about this is, its not cancer. You cant just tell someone, 'oh hey, I have dp', and theyll go, 'oh my god, im so sorry'. I dont even bother telling anyone, more so, because how the hell do you tell someone you have dp and not sound like your either faking it, or over exaggerating something? Oh, yeah..so I see the world differently, and it really..um...sucks. 
I try to hint to my gf that theres some shit in this world that ive experienced that she could never imagine, but it just turns into a 'whos been through worse shit' match. I really wish some people could understand, that take all the bad shit thats ever happend to you in your life, and then triple it, and then on top of that get cursed with a disorder like this, and yeah, thats basically me.
But unfortunatley, there really is no way to tell anyone about this, so I just gotta keep it all in and scream on the inside.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

*I really wish some people could understand, that take all the bad shit thats ever happend to you in your life, and then triple it, and then on top of that get cursed with a disorder like this, and yeah, thats basically me.*

exactly. Pretty hardcore when you think about it.


----------



## Precipice (Sep 12, 2011)

sonnl said:


> But unfortunatley, there really is no way to tell anyone about this, so I just gotta keep it all in and scream on the inside.


Yes, that's it exactly. There really seems no point in trying to describe it to others, they simply don't get it.

At least we can understand each other here. I wish I could find a partner who has DP too. I'm sure that could help immensely.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

My friend tried to compare DP to being lactose intolerant. Needless to say I didn't agree with him.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Walkingzombie said:


> My friend tried to compare DP to being lactose intolerant. Needless to say I didn't agree with him.


hahaa. nice.


----------



## optimist100 (Aug 24, 2018)

I told a friend of mine about my dp, anf he said "just remember that you are you" ha ha still makes me laugh


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nobody without DP will ever understand you.

Best case is you explain how exhausting it is, along with all the symptoms. But they will never understand it.


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Walkingzombie said:


> My friend tried to compare DP to being lactose intolerant. Needless to say I didn't agree with him.


My friend tried to compare it to indigestion.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

If someone told me about them having depersonalization pr derealization and I hadn't ever had it before I most likely would not understand myself because it's only if your had this that you could truly understand..
I've told family and they just look at me they are not rude or cold to me about it but they just dont understand cause they haven't felt it before .
God I need this to end I'm over this


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Chiara699 said:


> My friend tried to compare it to indigestion.


Who are these friends?


----------

